# New Puppy



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

I haven't posted in a while because I've been very busy with a new puppy. One of my rescue dogs ended up having an emergency c-section because one of the two puppies inside her died and we didn't want to risk infection for the other pup or the mama dog. The other pup survived but was very tiny, only 4 ounces. When mama woke up she rejected the puppy so I had to bottle feed this puppy to keep her alive. The first 10 days was every 2 hours around the clock. I would walk by my bedroom and look at my bed and sigh since I slept on the couch to be sure to wake up and not fall into a deep sleep. Little Rory (Aurora) has thrived and today she is 5 weeks old and now weighs 1 pound 10.5 ounces. She's no longer taking a bottle and is learning to play. Here are some pictures of her birth to now. I'm finally sleeping in my own bed now and enjoying not having to get up every 2 or 3 hours now.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

You are a very kind person for helping this little one.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for helping the pup, very grand and gracious. Pup is adorable, mama is doing well?


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

peacefulknitter said:


> Thank you for helping the pup, very grand and gracious. Pup is adorable, mama is doing well?


Thank you. Mama is doing good. She's all healed up and back to her own crabby self. She seriously doesn't like any other dog, cat, or human but me. I think I'm stuck with her. haha


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful story and pictures of puppy.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

A lovely little canine family you have there. Kudos!

Edit: Yes, after having another look at mama, I notice she doesn't look too happy. 

Will she eventually get along with the baby ..... or will they have to be separated?


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

What a cutie. Good job, nurse.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Awww! Cuteness overload. Thanks for being an animal lover.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

you are truly blessed.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Ellebelle said:


> A lovely little canine family you have there. Kudos!
> 
> Edit: Yes, after having another look at mama, I notice she doesn't look too happy.
> 
> Will she eventually get along with the baby ..... or will they have to be separated?


Thank you! The two have been separated since birth. The mama just has no clue this is her flesh and blood. One minute she was pregnant, then she wakes up and she's not. she has no idea what happened. she hates all other dogs and this puppy to her is just another dog. But nor worries, puppy is having fun growing up with me and the other dogs in my house.


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh beautiful little precious baby! They are hard work aren't they when they are so tiny and teetering on the edge of life? 

It's a non stop 24/7 job to keep them alive!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How kind of you. Precious little one. So sad when the moms reject them... hope mom is doing ok too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bless you for saving this little beauty!


----------



## ckhanson (Jan 16, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Bless you for saving this little beauty!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

The puppy is so cute!!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

That is a lot of commitment and good for you for taking the care of this sweet puppy!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Awww - - generally rescue groups spay/neuter before placement, so you must have rescued Mama already preggers - - ohhh myyyy - - how great of you to take that on.

Sad to have lost one puppy, but little Rory sure is a cutie.
___________


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

KroSha said:


> Awww - - generally rescue groups spay/neuter before placement, so you must have rescued Mama already preggers - - ohhh myyyy - - how great of you to take that on.
> 
> Sad to have lost one puppy, but little Rory sure is a cutie.
> ___________


That's exactly what happened. She came to us in heat already so we couldn't spay her right away. After her heat was over we had to wait a few weeks for her body to get back into shape before scheduling her spay. Her foster mom told me she was getting fat but we never thought pregnant because foster mom has a spayed female dog and the foster mom walks her dogs on leashes, they're never alone outside. We had our vet take x-rays because the mama dog was walking funny and we thought maybe a spinal injury from being hit by a car or kicked or thrown around (came from a puppy mill). X-rays showed 2 tiny little skulls!! We had no clue. Definitely got pregnant before coming to us. What I didn't know is female dogs finish their heat cycle even after getting pregnant which is how they can be impregnated by different males and deliver different breed puppies all in one litter.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

carlacrn said:


> I haven't posted in a while because I've been very busy with a new puppy. One of my rescue dogs ended up having an emergency c-section because one of the two puppies inside her died and we didn't want to risk infection for the other pup or the mama dog. The other pup survived but was very tiny, only 4 ounces. When mama woke up she rejected the puppy so I had to bottle feed this puppy to keep her alive. The first 10 days was every 2 hours around the clock. I would walk by my bedroom and look at my bed and sigh since I slept on the couch to be sure to wake up and not fall into a deep sleep. Little Rory (Aurora) has thrived and today she is 5 weeks old and now weighs 1 pound 10.5 ounces. She's no longer taking a bottle and is learning to play. Here are some pictures of her birth to now. I'm finally sleeping in my own bed now and enjoying not having to get up every 2 or 3 hours now.


The photos are wonderful! You've made my day! May you have many happy years with your Aurora/Rory!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

What an adorable little puppy! Glad to hear she's doing great! Does she have a name yet? Sorry, should have read more carefully-I see she has a name. Anyway, congratulations on your new puppy , Rory. I can see your going to enjoy her! :sm02:


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you for caring for these dogs. You are very kind. Jan


----------



## jpe (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you for saving her!


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

What a cute little bundle of joy! Rory was more work at the beginning than a newborn.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

So adorable!! Are they Jack Russels??


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

ckhanson said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Totally! :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## caroljs (Jun 25, 2016)

God bless you and your little cutie.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

It sounds as if it were a brave dog who got mama pregnant!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

It's not uncommon for a pregnant female to reject the puppy/ies after a C Section...because they don't go through the pushing & birth process they get disconnected with the puppy.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Rory is so adorable and what a story. I know what you’re saying about having to feed her every two hours. I got my second Dachshund when he was only five weeks old and had to feed him Gerber’s baby food mixed with goats milk every two hours for about two weeks. But, that’s we do for our “children,” right??


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Awww....bless you for helping this little angel!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

You are to be commended for your loving kindness to your pups, and your little pup is precious.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> It sounds as if it were a brave dog who got mama pregnant!


Probably not so brave, mac - - when the estrus hormones are in the air, even generally crabby females and cantankerous males tend to be more interested in courting than anything else.

At such times, the drive to mate becomes more overriding than the one to eat. It's Mother Nature at work - - and if this weren't so, species would die out by being non-receptive...

...BUT especially in the world of domestic pets, it's what leads to overpopulation and millions of unwanted animals being put down - - which is what makes spaying and neutering so critical.
___________


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Bitches will generally permit breeding for several days in their cycle and the cycle does not stop with the first breeding.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Not only that they can be bred by more than one male and have off spring of each of those matings...


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Kahlua said:


> Not only that they can be bred by more than one male and have off spring of each of those matings...


This is a rare event. While a bitch may permit more than one breeding (tie) it's unusual for multiple ties to result in conception. I bred show dogs and would prefer to have 2 or 3 ties but that wasn't always possible. One of my bitches would only accept one tie the first time I bred her, which resulted in 9 offspring. The next time I bred her she stood for 3 ties, the result was only one offspring.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Kahlua said:


> Not only that they can be bred by more than one male and have off spring of each of those matings...


*You might find this article of Interest:*

_Quoting Dr. Kathryn Primm, DVM, owner of Applebrook Animal Hospital and the "Animal Stuff You Wonder About" blog..._
.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

We find this happens a lot when people have unspayed females that are allowed to run loose in the neighborhood and they call rescues asking for help in placing their puppies. Quite often the puppies in the same litter all look different.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

carlacrn said:


> We find this happens a lot when people have unspayed females that are allowed to run loose in the neighborhood and they call rescues asking for help in placing their puppies. Quite often the puppies in the same litter all look different.


Let's be sure to assign some of the fault on the guardians of unneutered males as well - - the constant stimulation to an intact male from an unspayed female in estrus is not healthy for the male.
___________


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

KroSha said:


> Let's be sure to assign some of the fault on the guardians of unneutered males as well - - the constant stimulation to an intact male from an unspayed female in estrus is not healthy for the male.
> ___________


Absolutely fault is both the people who have unspayed females as well as unneutered males.

My post was simply explaining how we get a variety of puppies in one litter when people who have the pregnant females call us and ask for help with the puppies.

What my rescue does is we help in placing the puppies and then use the adoption fees to pay for spaying of the female. Most often than not the people have no clue who the father(s) is/are so we can't neuter them. But if we do know then we will also neuter the father(s). This happens when a family has both parents on site and we tell them we'll help with the puppies as long as you allow us to spay/neuter the parents. Most of the time they agree, not always, but most of the time. Rescue work is a LOT of work and we deal with many variables, personalities, etc.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

carlacrn said:


> Absolutely fault is both the people who have unspayed females as well as unneutered males.
> 
> My post was simply explaining how we get a variety of puppies in one litter when people who have the pregnant females call us and ask for help with the puppies.
> 
> What my rescue does is we help in placing the puppies and then use the adoption fees to pay for spaying of the female. Most often than not the people have no clue who the father(s) is/are so we can't neuter them. But if we do know then we will also neuter the father(s). This happens when a family has both parents on site and we tell them we'll help with the puppies as long as you allow us to spay/neuter the parents. Most of the time they agree, not always, but most of the time. Rescue work is a LOT of work and we deal with many variables, personalities, etc.


In nearly 50 years of rescue work, I too have seen many mixed littermate puppies. Thank you for your work - - GO RESCUE VOLUNTEERS !!!
___________


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

With ANY mixed breed dogs you are going to see wild variations in the litter, that doesn't automatically mean that more than one male was successful in having tied with the female. ALL pet quality dogs should be spay/neutered. It really only takes a few minutes for an accidental/unintentional breeding to take place. There are other alternatives, though not always pleasant. A mis-mate shot can be administered by a veterinarian if the breeding has been witnessed. Additionally if pregnancy is suspect and caught early, a spay/abortion can take place. Not pleasant to think about but better than adding to the already growing problem of easily disposed of dogs.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

She is precious.
God Bless you.
She's one lucky baby


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Adorable


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

What an adorable baby. Take care of her and Mama dog.


----------

